# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Vài mẫu sản phẩm điêu khắc CNC

## CKD

Trong quá trình thi công máy.. mình cũng như khách hàng đã chạy khá nhiều mẫu..
Một số mẫu mình có chộp hình, một số khác có thể có cả clip. Mình sẽ tìm lại & post dần lên trong chủ đề này.

Bát mã..




Bức phía trên chỉ chạy demo, với kích thước nhỏ. Bức phía dưới chạy thật với khổ hình như là 200x800 thì phải.
Thực hiện trên máy KingCUT 800x1000 sau khi chuyển từ PSD controller sang Mach3 controller.

_@ Có thể xem thêm thư viện ảnh & mẫu ArtCAM ở đây_

----------

atuancnc, lkcnc, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Cũng thực hiện trên KingCUT 800x1000

----------

atuancnc, CBNN, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## ahdvip

Cái này em mới chạy trên máy 1325 nè anh, ^^^

----------

atuancnc, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Mẫu khắc agrylic (mica)

----------

atuancnc, Thach001, Tuanlm

----------


## ketnoj

> Cũng thực hiện trên KingCUT 800x1000


Góp Vui

----------

lkcnc

----------


## dieuhoian

Em đang cần gấp. Thanks

----------


## ketnoj

> Góp Vui



Thêm 1 Pic Mai

----------

diy1102, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## writewin

mấy bác úp toàn hình to lớn ko ah, em khoe cái hình ti ni của em thôi ^^, nhỏ side 30x35 mm
còn mấy tấm 15x20 nửa mà em ko chup ^^

----------

diy1102, thuhanoi, Tuanlm, vietpham

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái này to nhất nhà em

----------


## ketnoj

> mấy bác úp toàn hình to lớn ko ah, em khoe cái hình ti ni của em thôi ^^, nhỏ side 30x35 mm
> còn mấy tấm 15x20 nửa mà em ko chup ^^


Mặt dây chuyền phải không bác? hôm trước mình cũng làm vài cái tiếc là quên chụp lại mất.

----------


## ahdvip

> mấy bác úp toàn hình to lớn ko ah, em khoe cái hình ti ni của em thôi ^^, nhỏ side 30x35 mm
> còn mấy tấm 15x20 nửa mà em ko chup ^^


share cho em mẫu này với anh ơi, em chạy vài cái tặng người quen  :Wink:

----------


## ketnoj

> Thêm 1 Pic Mai


Cờ Tướng VN

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác chạy dao gì và stepov; stepdown bao nhiêu mà nịn màng quá vậy, em thử chạy nó nhám sì à

----------


## ketnoj

ý bác nói đến độ nhám vết phay phải không?sản phẩm mình không liên quan đến độ nhám mà là độ chính xác âm dương đấy bác.Bác hãy nhìn thật kỹ,sản phẩm gồm 2 chất liệu âm dương ghép vào,đặt biệt không dùng keo.Bác biết thêm chi tiết vào trang www.cotuongvietnam.vn có nói rõ cách thực hiện của mình.

----------


## ketnoj

> Bác chạy dao gì và stepov; stepdown bao nhiêu mà nịn màng quá vậy, em thử chạy nó nhám sì à


ý bác nói đến độ nhám sản phẩm phải không?bác hãy nhìn kỹ đây là sản phẩm ghép độ chính xác 2 chất liệu âm dương không dùng đến vật liệu keo.Bác vào trang ww.cotuongvietnam.vn xem chi tiết thành phẩm nhé!

----------


## ketnoj

Bác nhìn chưa kỹ đấy!đây là sản phẩm ghép âm dương 2 loại mica không dùng keo dán.Vì thế bác không thấy độ nhám bề mặt

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Không em hỏi cái tranh gỗ ở trên bác à

----------


## ketnoj

Dao Ball Bác stepover: 0.25, stepdown: 8.5

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

đường kính dao ball mill bao nhiêu ? thấy bước nhích như thế đoán 3 li hoặc 4 li

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ketnoj

Lấy dao cũ nhật kùi 6, Mũi phay  R = 0.5.Chiều dài phay 20mm mài lại cho nhỏ hơn 1 tý chạy bác ơi

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## writewin

bùn bùn úp cái hình ti ni lên chơi, em thích chạy mấy món ti ni cho vui ^^ coi độ nét và chính xác của máy mình làm ra thế nào, 






hình ông di lạc này em làm trên gổ trắc nên hơi để lại sơ, có hình làm trên gổ huỳnh đàng ( sưa ) thì nét vô cùng nhưng em tặng cho khách trước khi chụp rồi ^^

----------

atuancnc, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## atuancnc

Em cũng mới khắc hình này, chưa trà nhám nè bác :Smile:

----------

minhngocat, nhatson, thuhanoi, vietpham, writewin

----------


## writewin

^^chào anh tuấn nhé, ^^ lâu ngày ko gặp từ hồi bị trảm bên kia h mới thấy anh on lại

hình di lac này đẹp quá, sửa lại lổi bàn chân trái, nhưng bụng ổng hơi lép ^^, ông của em thì bị đầy hơi hơi bị nhiều,hình này anh có thể share lại cho em dc ko,hình của em khách chê cái bàn chân mà em ko biết dùng JD để chĩnh lại, cám ơn anh trước, nếu anh share em làm 1 ông trên cẩm ngang 1cm dài 1.5cm thử cho vui ^^

----------


## skydn

> Em cũng mới khắc hình này, chưa trà nhám nè bác


Bác có mẫu này cho mình xin được không khắc vài hình tặng bạn mail: luongkhanh1809dn@gmail.com. thanks bác trước

----------


## thehiena2

Cái ni của Thắng mà

----------


## writewin

cái j hiển, hình kia là của anh tuấn vẻ lại, hình của thắng có lổi nơi bàn chân của phật di lạc ^^

----------


## anhcos

Bác nào có mẫu này không, share giúp mình với, khắc cho thằng em chứ món này mình chả ham lắm:

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

Em có file vecter cụ lấy ko

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

> Em có file vecter cụ lấy ko


Cụ cho file vector cũng được, đành làm cái 2D thôi, mình tìm mãi mà không thấy file 3D.

----------


## CKD

Bác tặng em luôn cái file vector với nhé.. Dù không khoái cái vụ đá banh, nhưng sưu tầm file cũng được.

@anhcos
Nếu có file vector, cho vào artCAM làm phát, kết hợp với dao V-bit là có ngay cái logo rỏ & đẹp ngay ấy mà.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Dao V-bit có phải dao này không: 


Mình thấy một số trang khác thì góc 2 bên nó không cân xứng nhau.

----------


## emptyhb

> Dao V-bit có phải dao này không: 
> 
> 
> Mình thấy một số trang khác thì góc 2 bên nó không cân xứng nhau.



Hình trên em này là vbits bác ạ

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

con dao của anhcos là dao conical flat , dao V có me dao cắt ..... trên dao V bao giờ 2 góc đó cũng khác nhau , vì lưỡi dao bên góc lớn , còn góc nhỏ là chổ thoát  lưỡi dao , dao loại này chỉ có 1 lưỡi cắt thôi nhé.

Dao V-bit , là dao V , góc nhọn luôn, dao của chú empty post lên là loại chuyên dùng đồ gỗ nên có 2 lưỡi cắt , nhưng độ chính xác không cao , còn bên kim loại thì chỉ có 1 lưỡi cắt thôi thì mới đảm bảo siêu nhọn ( em không thích từ nhọn tuyệt đối ) , nhưng dùng dao loại này tạo độ nét cho hoa văn là siêu chuẩn , nhưng ăn vào kim loại kiểu gì cũng gãy  , nên người ta không dùng  kiểu V-bit cho kim loại đâu , mà dùng loại dao côn có góc cắt , vấn đề ở đây là góc cắt càng nhỏ hoa văn càng chuẩn , nhưng nhỏ đến mức nào độ nét đạt yêu cầu mà không gãy thì đó là bí quyết của em hehehe luyện mài dao vài năm sẽ đúc kết ra bài học con dao liền.  

 Việc hoa văn chuẩn hay không là đánh giá góc R của dao tại góc nhọn.

Về cách mài dao V thì em vẫn chưa thấy bất cứ tài liệu hay video nào hướng dẫn , ngày trước có mấy bác khoe là có nhưng thật sự xin video thì chẳng ai cho mặc dù nói cứ đưa mail là gửi cho...... theo em đến bây giờ cách mài dao như thế nào là chuẩn thì chưa có cái gì chính xác cả , chắc có lẽ chì là quăng bom . Hi vọng 1 ngày không xa em sẽ nhìn thấy video thật sự

----------

anhcos, skydn

----------


## anhcos

Tks Nam nhé, trước giờ mình cứ tưởng dao V cái mũi nó chỉ hơi nghiêng thôi chứ, giờ lại có thêm cả cung nữa thì mài rất khó rồi.

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

arsenal.dxf
logo arsenal đây ạ !

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Mình mới tìm được logo 3D (file solidwork): 
http://www.fshare.vn/file/MHAPFSC5BXHA



Bác nào hướng dẫn dùm cách tạo file gcode gia công với, tks các bác thật nhiều.

----------


## skydn

> con dao của anhcos là dao conical flat , dao V có me dao cắt ..... trên dao V bao giờ 2 góc đó cũng khác nhau , vì lưỡi dao bên góc lớn , còn góc nhỏ là chổ thoát  lưỡi dao , dao loại này chỉ có 1 lưỡi cắt thôi nhé.
> 
> Dao V-bit , là dao V , góc nhọn luôn, dao của chú empty post lên là loại chuyên dùng đồ gỗ nên có 2 lưỡi cắt , nhưng độ chính xác không cao , còn bên kim loại thì chỉ có 1 lưỡi cắt thôi thì mới đảm bảo siêu nhọn ( em không thích từ nhọn tuyệt đối ) , nhưng dùng dao loại này tạo độ nét cho hoa văn là siêu chuẩn , nhưng ăn vào kim loại kiểu gì cũng gãy  , nên người ta không dùng  kiểu V-bit cho kim loại đâu , mà dùng loại dao côn có góc cắt , vấn đề ở đây là góc cắt càng nhỏ hoa văn càng chuẩn , nhưng nhỏ đến mức nào độ nét đạt yêu cầu mà không gãy thì đó là bí quyết của em hehehe luyện mài dao vài năm sẽ đúc kết ra bài học con dao liền.  
> 
>  Việc hoa văn chuẩn hay không là đánh giá góc R của dao tại góc nhọn.
> 
> Về cách mài dao V thì em vẫn chưa thấy bất cứ tài liệu hay video nào hướng dẫn , ngày trước có mấy bác khoe là có nhưng thật sự xin video thì chẳng ai cho mặc dù nói cứ đưa mail là gửi cho...... theo em đến bây giờ cách mài dao như thế nào là chuẩn thì chưa có cái gì chính xác cả , chắc có lẽ chì là quăng bom . Hi vọng 1 ngày không xa em sẽ nhìn thấy video thật sự


Loại dao V-bit này có gia công trên đá được không bác Nam xin chỉ giáo với

----------


## Nam CNC

Gia công trên đá nó phải có dao chuyên dụng của nó , nó dùng 1 loại hợp kim cực cứng mới chịu được đá, mấy hợp kim thông thường sẽ hỏng ngay, có thể dùng hợp kim cho mạch in đó thì sẽ ok hơn.

dao đá có 1 đặc điểm là phải nhiều cạnh cắt càng tốt , vì thực sự dao không cắt đâu , nó chỉ nghiến vỡ đá thôi , nên ít me quá sẽ gây sốc dao và mẻ liền. Nếu ok thì nên mài dao như đầu kim tự tháp hay đít viên kim cương ấy , chắc kiểu đó ok.

Có 1 con chuyên dụng cho cắt đá mà ngày trước Vũ Thành tặng , nó ghép 1 mãnh hợp kim gì đó , thấy đen bóng luôn , giá nó hơn 800K 1 cây ... thấy mắc quá đến bây giờ chưa dám xài hehehe , thấy quảng cáo thì em nó cắt đá như mình cắt gỗ ấy.

----------


## occutit

Gì ghê thế. Em thấy loại cắt đá bên Tàu giá cũng rẻ mà, 4-500k là chát lắm rồi nha.

----------


## skydn

> Gia công trên đá nó phải có dao chuyên dụng của nó , nó dùng 1 loại hợp kim cực cứng mới chịu được đá, mấy hợp kim thông thường sẽ hỏng ngay, có thể dùng hợp kim cho mạch in đó thì sẽ ok hơn.
> 
> dao đá có 1 đặc điểm là phải nhiều cạnh cắt càng tốt , vì thực sự dao không cắt đâu , nó chỉ nghiến vỡ đá thôi , nên ít me quá sẽ gây sốc dao và mẻ liền. Nếu ok thì nên mài dao như đầu kim tự tháp hay đít viên kim cương ấy , chắc kiểu đó ok.
> 
> Có 1 con chuyên dụng cho cắt đá mà ngày trước Vũ Thành tặng , nó ghép 1 mãnh hợp kim gì đó , thấy đen bóng luôn , giá nó hơn 800K 1 cây ... thấy mắc quá đến bây giờ chưa dám xài hehehe , thấy quảng cáo thì em nó cắt đá như mình cắt gỗ ấy.


Vậy hả bác mình định mua mũi của bọn tào nhưng đắt quá như vậy thì phải tăng giá thành nên đành thôi cũng đang ngâm cứu nhưng chưa tìm ra lối thoát

----------


## atuancnc

> ^^chào anh tuấn nhé, ^^ lâu ngày ko gặp từ hồi bị trảm bên kia h mới thấy anh on lại
> 
> hình di lac này đẹp quá, sửa lại lổi bàn chân trái, nhưng bụng ổng hơi lép ^^, ông của em thì bị đầy hơi hơi bị nhiều,hình này anh có thể share lại cho em dc ko,hình của em khách chê cái bàn chân mà em ko biết dùng JD để chĩnh lại, cám ơn anh trước, nếu anh share em làm 1 ông trên cẩm ngang 1cm dài 1.5cm thử cho vui ^^



Sorry bác, mấy hôm bận cv nên giờ e mới ol, file này e design lại, độ phân giải lớn, tặng bác cùng mọi người:

Link download: http://www.mediafire.com/download/l6...File_Chuan.rar

----------

anhxco, biết tuốt, elenercom, KDD, mig21, minhngocat, minhtriet, Nam CNC, Ryan, skydn, thehiena2, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## writewin

cám ơn anh tuấn nhé, cái hình em khách chê cái chân mà em dùng photo shop và art cam chĩnh ko dc đẹp cho lắm nên chưa chạy lại

với cho em hỏi khách có đặt em làm hình theo yêu cầu, khách đã gởi cho em hình mẩu, ko biết anh tuấn có nhận vẻ ko, nếu có thì em gởi hình mẩu cho anh rồi cho em cái giá để em báo lại cho khách ah

----------

atuancnc

----------


## atuancnc

File dễ thì bác nhờ a-e trên 4rum design cho tiện file khó thì bác chuyển cho e design thử xem, alo nhé  :Smile:

----------


## thehiena2

thich quá đi mất atuancnnc noni

----------


## ducmoctx

Em cũng xin góp vui cùng các bác. khổ tranh  1100*450*18

----------


## emptyhb

Góp vui cùng các bác mấy sản phẩm hàng tết khách chưa đến lấy

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1&l=3b9c18762e

----------


## ducmoctx

> Góp vui cùng các bác mấy sản phẩm hàng tết khách chưa đến lấy
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1&l=3b9c18762e


Share cho anh một số mẫu thư pháp được không em?

----------


## emptyhb

Khoe với các bác bộ tứ quý em mới đục.

----------

Diyodira, Gamo, h-d, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## huyquynhbk

Bộ tứ quí này bác Tuấn đục bằng gỗ gì mà đẹp thế?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  bác có thể share e bộ này đc k?

----------


## emptyhb

> Bộ tứ quí này bác Tuấn đục bằng gỗ gì mà đẹp thế?   bác có thể share e bộ này đc k?


Bộ này gỗ đinh hương bác ơi. Bộ này em không share được bác ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác chạy tinh mỗi tấm này hết bao nhiêu giờ mà mượt dữ vậy bác em-ty

----------


## emptyhb

Cả thô và tinh khoảng 8-9h bác ơi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## duonghoang

--- Mấy cái lá trúc đó đục bằng tay chứ bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

cnc được lá trúc nổi lên như thế thì em quá khâm phục ..... nhưng em biết chắc tấm đó phải ghép lại bằng keo rồi.... thời điểm này chưa có máy in 3D gỗ đâu hehehe.

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## emptyhb

Hi, tranh này mà dán mất hết giá trị anh Nam ơi. Bộ này đục sâu 20mm, thợ sửa lại tay nữa  :Smile: )

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

oki! chắc mẫu này bác mua or tự vẽ hả?đẹp quá.  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

À à thì ra giờ mới nhìn kỹ  :Big Grin: , thế mẫu này mình cũng có nhưng chim nó không có lông đâu hehe  :Big Grin:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## hoctap256

em xin góp vui 2 tấm  :Smile:  
Đồng nguyên khối kt  250 x110 x 15mm
Em gia công từ cuối năm 2014 khắc treo cho đẹp  :Smile: ....... nhà có điều kiện mà  :Big Grin: 


 vật liêu  inox  304
khắc từ năm 2010  ....khắc chơi cho vui  :Big Grin:

----------

ABCNC

----------


## thuhanoi

Khối dưới là gỗ nu phải không bác hoctap256

----------


## hoctap256

Chuẩn rồi bác nu nghiến ạ.......

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác nào cần thì tải nhé, tương tự, ra sản phẩm khoe lên nhé các chiến hữu  :Big Grin: 


```
http://www.mediafire.com/download/m6.../TRANH_MAI.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5q...RANH_THONG.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1b...TRANH_TRUC.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/q5.../tranh_cuc.rar
```

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, biết tuốt, Luyến

----------


## thuhanoi

À quên trong mấy file đó bị viruts gì đó - xử lý bang cách mở WinRAR và chỉ etract duy nhất 1 file jdp mà thôi; hoặc tải ở đây cho an toàn:


```
 https://www.mediafire.com/?a5r5lbvzl1oc4u7
```

Đang tìm file cảnh hồ sen mà chưa thấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## skydn

tìm thấy bác share cho mọi người nha bác

----------


## emptyhb

> À quên trong mấy file đó bị viruts gì đó - xử lý bang cách mở WinRAR và chỉ etract duy nhất 1 file jdp mà thôi; hoặc tải ở đây cho an toàn:
> 
> 
> ```
>  https://www.mediafire.com/?a5r5lbvzl1oc4u7
> ```
> 
> Đang tìm file cảnh hồ sen mà chưa thấy


Bác cần cảnh sen dạng thế nào? em có khá nhiều mẫu  :Wink: 

Tiện đây khoe tiếp cái quạt mới vẽ, chạy trên nu nghiến nên không cho gấm vào.



Sản phẩm thì để mai kia xong cả 2 rồi up lên một thể

----------

biết tuốt, thuhanoi

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếc quá bác thuhanoi ơi, em tìm không có mẫu như bác gửi ạ.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## biết tuốt

tuấn vẽ jd paint đẹp phết nhỉ mình biết mỗi trò xuất ảnh bmp  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   chả có time học

----------


## emptyhb

Tranh thủ chờ tẩy trắng mấy bộ nu nghiến và làm bộ khung tứ quý mới này rồi khoe cả thể.

----------

